# Squatting With The Keys



## Deleted member 30226 (Jan 18, 2021)

I used to do a lot of foreclosure work back in the day in between hopping freights. Nine times out of ten, if you have the keys to a residence --- in the US at least --- the cops will generally leave you alone and consider it a civil matter. The double edged sword here is that if you are going to do this long term --- which I don't as I ride too much --- you need to have a bullshit lease that will pass muster initially. I won't go down the path of Cash For Keys as I use the houses primarily for a couple days and jet.

So, first, what are we talking about? Foreclosed properties. Here is what no one is going to tell you: 10 key codes will open up nearly 98% of all foreclosed properties. The key codes are 13226, 23255, 23323, 35241, 35453, 44535, 52534, 64445, 67767, and 76667. All padlocks open up with an A389 or A809. No need to memorize all of them simply order a set here legally and for about $1 per key and the codes are hammer struck.

https://www.mfssupply.com/Inspector-Key-Packet?sc=109&category=17388
How does it work? So, you verify a property is in default by signs posted on the windows stating as much and whom to reach out to. Additionally, some properties move from pre to post conveyance and you can look them up below. HUD is so kind that you can view it in advance; amenities such as a pool; bedroom and bathroom count; etc.

https://www.hudhomestore.com/Home/Index.aspx
How the process works is this: When a home hits default the bank steps in and gives a homeowner 2 options (generally): 1) Take a Cash For Keys and leave; or 2) Forced eviction. Regardless, teams come in and rekey the locks to one of the sets above. Generally, 35241 and 44535 are the most common (maybe 65% of the time). Then crews come roughly every 2 weeks to walk through, do a maid service, cut the grass etc. Sometimes there is a check in sheet on the kitchen counter and sometimes not. A lot of times (especially now during COVID) there will still be clothing and such in the houses. That is because the banks have no authorized removal yet.

Rarely, are utilities on in the properties unless it is a common water service (like condos). Most of the bathrooms have a pink solution in them. It is safe and non toxic and is part of the winterization process.

Common sense prevails here. Scout the property. Once you make entry, secure for the night. Keep foot traffic to a minimum and exit via the back / side doors. And obviously don't throw a block party. I have been using these kinds of properties since the mid '90s without issue. If you look like you belong, you do belong.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 15, 2021)

Excellent advice on key codes! I used to deal with foreclosures and I can confirm what you state is true.


----------

